# What's Video Overclocking



## avik_basu (Mar 5, 2007)

I have a Pentium 4 Proccessor-3.00GHz,MSI motherboard (don't know which one),768MB RAM,NVidia Geforce FX 5200 Graphics Card (AGP).

Extra Info-80GB HDD,ASUS DVD Writer,BenQ CD writer

I want to know what is video overclocking and is it good for my pc? I play a lot of games,Mainly the new ones, but some aren't working smooth with the graphics card which is new. i have lowered the detail qualities in the games but still its not working. Please help.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: What's Vidoe Overclocking*

Video overclocking guide 
*www.tweak3d.net/articles/voc/
BE SURE YOU READ THIS

software
*www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/Video-Tweak/GeForce-Overclocking-CoolBits-Reg.shtml

also use this site
www.google.com

to understand these concepts....

Overclocking can harm your hardware...

Regarding those low framerates.Your card may be new in terms of purchase.But it is outdated in terms of technology.
Get yourself a Geforce 7 series card(7300 or 7600)to play new games.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: What's Vidoe Overclocking*

what is vidoe.. ??? 


NOW VIDEO 
you must not overclock your PC in anyway until you have an overclock capablities


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: What's Vidoe Overclocking*

Video overclocking simply means Graphics card overclocking. It overrides the default clock speeds of your GPU(Graphics processing unit of G card) and the memory in the card. An FX 5200 card can't handle todays games even at lowest quality. U will need to move on to a better card especially if u wanna play latest games. 
But still u can try to get max out of ur card by overclocking it.
Warning: Overclocking produces more heat and if the heat is not properly decipated and if it exceeds safe values then u might damage your card. So first take out the card and remove any dust in the fans and heatsink.
To eneble nvidia driver's default overclocking utility, u have to do the following:
Enter Registry(Start>run>regedit)
Navigate to:-HKEY_Local_Machine\Software\Nvidia\Global\NVTweaks
Now on the right side space create a 'new DWORD Value' mand give the value 3.
Now close everythin and do a restart.
Now open nvidia control panel and u can see a new column called overclocking and by eneablin it u are gonna start overclocking.
Do some 5~10 Mhz increment on GPU and mem(I think ur default is 250/400).
U can reach at least 300/500 and u might get some perfomance boost.
Dun remember to disable every effects from nvidia control panel and move the perfomance/quality slider to max perfomance.

I recoment u to move to a better card like the 7600GS 256 AP for 7k or 6800XT 512 for 8.5k, or at least a 7300GS for 4.5k.


----------



## avik_basu (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: What's Vidoe Overclocking*

Thanks to all for helping me out.My bad luck that i cannot buy a better graphics card because of financiall problems .

P.S.-Pardon my spelling mistakes.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: What's Vidoe Overclocking*

thats just for FUN buddy !!!  joke...hehe


----------



## avik_basu (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: What's Vidoe Overclocking*

1 question about NVidia Geforce FX 5200. If its not compatible with the latest graphics then how come its written compatible with Windows Vista on the pack.I mean Vista has more graphics requirement than any nowadays games.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: What's Vidoe Overclocking*

No FX5200 series in now windows vista capable...

only Geforce 6 series and above..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: What's Vidoe Overclocking*

Yup , FX series are nor fully compatiblible with Aero of Vista. It needs at least a SM2.0 card like ATI X300 or above for ATI nd 6200 and above for nvidia(6200 has SM3). But u can use Vista on ur system.

[There are games which wants much higher req than Vista. like the Rainbow Six Vegas.
It needs 256 MB G card with SM3.0 support(Min 6600GT or better). 
3.5Ghz proccy nd 1GB+ mem]


----------



## avik_basu (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: What's Vidoe Overclocking*

i don't want to do overclocking but tell me, if i increase the AGP APERTURE from the CMOS SETUP, will it help.i have checked and i can increase it to 1 GB but will it help.

P.S.- thnx aravind.ur info helped.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: What's Vidoe Overclocking*

No, Incresing AGP aperture size may Slow down your system, it wont help in anything... i think 64 MB is the best setting for that...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: What's Vidoe Overclocking*

U can easily do a bit overclocking without any damage. Video aparture does increase ur game perfomance , but ur system ram is reduced by that much. So as uve 768 MB ram, better set it at 128MB.


----------



## avik_basu (Mar 9, 2007)

thnx guys.apreciate ur help.tell me, will godfather, path of neo, nfs-wost wanted and nfs-carbon work on my machine?


----------



## shantanu (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: What's Vidoe Overclocking*

yeah i think they all will run on your PC..


----------



## avik_basu (Mar 9, 2007)

but will they run smooth?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 9, 2007)

U will have to scale the quality to minimum, also at nvidia control panel as well as game.


----------



## avik_basu (Mar 10, 2007)

changing the game quality is no problem but what should i change in NVidia control panel?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 18, 2007)

u will have to turn off most of the effects from nvidia ctrl panel like 'antialiasing, anisotropic filtering, and so on' . Also set the 'quality/perfomance' slider to max perfomance.

Is ur card still in warranty???If then u have a chance to get it replaced with newer cards like 6200 is anything goes wrong with ur current card. But there shud be no physical damage, and if an oc is done, it shud be using coolbits only. U wont void any warranty if u oc with coolbits. Ive myself clarified it by askin it on XFX support and they replied like that.
One of my friend had MX 4000 AGP and he screwd it up by ocing and he got a brand new 6200 for replacement as the lowest AGP under production is 6200.


----------



## avik_basu (Mar 21, 2007)

whats oc and whats coolbits?dunno much about computer so will this 'oc' be easy or do you have to be a computer graduate to do it?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 21, 2007)

@avik_basu
read reply #4
it has all the answers. Even a newbie can easily overclock. Just eneble a registry tweak named 'coolbits' which is also explained in post #4. Ocing through coolbits also wont void any warranty.
Also there is not much need to take out the card for cleaning. And are u sure the fan on the card is running fine. Jus look at card from below while running to find it.
U can just start from the registry step.
And see most of the guys in here has oced their CPU, ram and card as well. There is no need of any experts to do it.


----------



## avik_basu (Mar 22, 2007)

Thnx Guys.


----------



## Harvik780 (Mar 22, 2007)

What r u up here for?Do u want to overclock ur video card?


----------



## avik_basu (Mar 23, 2007)

Just wanted to know what it was since my card isn't compatible with the latest stuff so thought overclocking might help.


----------



## saikibryan (Mar 24, 2007)

AGP aperture should b half of ur RAM size, i.e. if ya hav 512 mb then set it to 256 mb....thats da rule of thumb


----------



## avik_basu (Mar 24, 2007)

saikibryan said:
			
		

> AGP aperture should b half of ur RAM size, i.e. if ya hav 512 mb then set it to 256 mb....thats da rule of thumb


 
And what if i have 768 MB RAM?


----------



## saikibryan (Mar 25, 2007)

may b 512...i said that's a rule of thumb, that's all i kno...don't read it if you think it's wrong, tight lines


----------



## avik_basu (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanx to all.


----------

